

Apple vs. Flash? How about Google Chrome vs. DivX? - MontrealNick
https://forums.divx.com/divx/topics/divx_web_player_not_working_in_chrome

======
MontrealNick
why no one screaming about this?

"As of now, DivX Web Player is only compatible with 32bit Chrome, so it will
not work on any 64bit browser version. Chrome's latest update for Mac OS made
the browser exclusively a 64bit application, thus making our Web Player
incompatible." -DivX Technical Support Engineer Marcio

"Most of the sites I like to go to: NYtimes, Guardian, Funny or Die. Plenty of
others. A common, recurring problem. It seems very odd that Chrome wouldn't be
compatible with sites like these."-Forum commenter Glenn Burney

"Most of these websites are / should be using the HTML5 video player tag
(code) and not using DivX Web Player anymore." -DivX Technical Support
Engineer Marcio

